# αδιατάρακτη κοπή μπετόν



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Μου τη θύμισε μια συζήτηση που είχα πρόσφατα με οικεία μου πρόσωπα, τα οποία θέλουν να ανοίξουν μια μικρή τρύπα σε χοντρό πέτρινο τοίχο παλιού σπιτιού για να περάσει σωλήνας απορροφητήρα.
Μου είπαν, λοιπόν, ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει _αδιατάρακτη κοπή_ της πέτρας με ειδικό μηχάνημα κτλ.

Το είδα και "μεταφρασμένο"

Φυσικά, μαντέψατε ήδη ότι ο προβληματισμός μου οφείλεται στη λέξη _αδιατάρακτη_. Ναι, καταλαβαίνω ότι θα ήταν μακρινάρι κάτι σαν _κοπή μπετόν χωρίς μπλαμπλαμπλα. _
Θαρρώ πως έχει και κάποια σχέση με ένα φαινόμενο που περιγράφεται εδώ. Ή όχι;
Όπως άκουσα και γνωστή μου να λέει, παινεύοντας κάποια παιδιά, ότι είναι _ακούραστα_ και _ανενόχλητα,_ δηλαδή δεν κουράζουν (από ανάγκη υπερβολικής φροντίδας) και δεν ενοχλούν (με παράλογες απαιτήσεις), αντί _δεν είναι κουραστικά ή ενοχλητικά_. 


Αλήθεια, πώς είναι ο όρος στα αγγλικά, δεδομένου ότι η τεχνική δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνική πατέντα; (Ξέρω ξέρω, τώρα θα μπει ο Δαεμάνος και θ' αρχίσει τις παραπομπές στη Λεξιλογία που δεν στάθηκα ικανή να ξετρυπώσω μόνη μου...):twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2012)

Αν και δεν ξέρω, θα σε στενοχωρήσω επειδή μοιάζει να είναι ευρύτερος όρος με πολλά ευρήματα, π.χ. αδιατάρακτη κοπή σκυροδέματος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι (π.χ. από εδώ) ότι αναφέρονται στη διαμαντοκοπή.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_saw
Στις αγγλικές φράσεις βρίσκω π.χ. _non-vibrating diamond cutting / sawing.
_
Κατά τα άλλα, οι σχέσεις των πολιτικών μηχανικών με τη γλώσσα παραμένουν αδιατάρακτες.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Με άλλα λόγια πρόκειται για _απουσία δονήσεων,_ δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται ένα αντικραδασμικό σύστημα που δεν δια-ταράσσει το υπόλοιπο οικοδόμημα/κατασκευή κ.τ.ο. κατά τη διάρκεια της κοπής. 

Κατάλαβα καλά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2012)

Ακραδασμική, ωραία λέξη. Πάει το τρένο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να μην πεταχτώ να πω ότι το μπετόν "κανονικά" κλίνεται, όπως άλλωστε έχει συζητηθεί κι εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μπορώ να μην πεταχτώ να πω ότι το μπετόν "κανονικά" κλίνεται, όπως άλλωστε έχει συζητηθεί κι εδώ.



Καλέ ναι, κι εγώ το κλίνω! Εδώ με παρέσυρε το κύμα λύμα  λήμμα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακραδασμική, ωραία λέξη.


Άντε να πεις στα μαστόρια ακραδασμική για να σε κοιτάνε ασκαρδαμυκτί.

Με τα _εμφανή μπετά_ να δεις τι πανηγύρι γίνεται. Τι _εμφανίς_ τα έχω ακούσει, τι _εμφανίσιμα_... Τέλος πάντων, ας τα φτιάχνουν γερά κι ας τα δολοφονούν γλωσσικά. Δεν πειράζει. Έκαστος στο είδος του...


Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα γλωσσάρι της οικοδομικής πιάτσας. Πιχί, ο αρτιφισιές του αρτιφισιέ (αρτιφισιέλ), ρελιέφ (η ανάγλυφη μπογιά) και το ωραιότερο: τσιμπούκι = καμπυλωτή αιχμή σε μαρμαροποδιά (για τους βιαστικούς καρμίρηδες  ιδιότροπους γίνεται και μισοτσίμπουκο) 

Ξέρω, ξέρω, τώρα θα μπει ο Δαεμάνος και θα μου πει πως το έχετε γράψει κι αλλού.:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2012)

Γιατί, οι ναυτικοί όροι δεν έχουν ανάλογη μετάπλαση (όπως πρέπει, δηλαδή); Από βατσιμάνηδες μέχρι ξερωγώ τώρα τι...


----------



## Resident (Sep 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μου τη θύμισε μια συζήτηση που είχα πρόσφατα με οικεία μου πρόσωπα, τα οποία θέλουν να ανοίξουν μια μικρή τρύπα σε χοντρό πέτρινο τοίχο παλιού σπιτιού για να περάσει σωλήνας απορροφητήρα.
> 
> 
> Αλήθεια, πώς είναι ο όρος στα αγγλικά, δεδομένου ότι η τεχνική δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνική πατέντα; (Ξέρω ξέρω, τώρα θα μπει ο Δαεμάνος και θ' αρχίσει τις παραπομπές στη Λεξιλογία που δεν στάθηκα ικανή να ξετρυπώσω μόνη μου...):twit:



concrete cutting, όπως λέει και ο nickel αν θες να κόψεις ή concrete coring αν θέλεις πυρήνα. Το αδιατάρακτη μπορεί και να προέρχεται από την αντίστοιχη ορολογία της Γεωτεχνικής Μηχανικής όπου σε μία γεώτρηση προσπαθείς να "βγάλεις" από το έδαφος/βράχο αδιατάρακτο δείγμα, δηλ. δείγμα αντιπροσωπευτικό του βάθους και των συνθηκών. 

Στην περίπτωση του σκυροδέματος θέλεις ένα πυρήνα ή κομμάτι ελάχιστα διαταραγμένο εσωτερικά, με καλή καθετότητα κ.α.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Φανταστείτε τώρα η μη επεμβατική (non-invasive) χειρουργική να είχε γίνει, ας πούμε, _απρόσβλητη_...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με άλλα λόγια πρόκειται για _απουσία δονήσεων,_ δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται ένα αντικραδασμικό σύστημα που δεν δια-ταράσσει το υπόλοιπο οικοδόμημα/κατασκευή κ.τ.ο. κατά τη διάρκεια της κοπής.
> Κατάλαβα καλά;



Ναι, αυτό είναι.

Είχαμε βάλει εδώ  δύο συνδέσμους για γλωσσάρια πολιτικού μηχανικού, αλλά το πρώτο δεν έχει τη φράση και το δεύτερο δεν ανοίγει πια.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2012)

Κρίμα, θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Το δεύτερο διασώζεται εδώ:
http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/2465-Απόδοση-χρήσιμων-όρων-στην-Αγγλική/page__st__84


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2012)

Και με την ευκαιρία, μπόλικες αδιατάρακτες κοπές στο Michanikos.gr.


----------

